
Artificial brains may need sleep too - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/620365753359679488/artificial-brains-sleep
======
seesawtron
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23366516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23366516)

